
Facebook Plans to Become World’s Biggest Central Bank? - hgsyndrome
https://medium.com/@lancengym/facebook-plans-to-become-worlds-biggest-central-bank-7d99d967b73c
======
hgsyndrome
This article is being shared and trending rapidly on Facebook... irony...

